# Πεδίον του Άρεως = Campus Martius | Champ de Mars | Pedion tou Areos | Field of Mars



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Έγραφε ο Στέφανος Κουμανούδης το 1900 στη _Συναγωγή νέων λέξεων _(το μεταφέρω μονοτονισμένο):

*Άρεος και Άρεως πεδίον*, το. Ούτω πολλοί των ημετέρων από ετών μετέφρασαν τον εν Παρισίοις champ de Mars, ενώ το ορθόν είναι «πεδίον τού Μαρτίου» (μηνός δηλ.), επειδή επί των Μεροβιγγίων βασιλέων των Φράγκων εγίνοντο τον Μάρτιον εκεί αι μεγάλαι του λαού συνελεύσεις. Τούτο τουλάχιστον λέγει η του Didot, _Encyclopédie Moderne_. Όμως δε κατά την κοινήν εκδοχήν της λέξεως, την ενθυμίζουσαν τον εν Ρώμη ποτέ campus Martius, έχομεν και ημείς τώρα εν Αθήναις το προς άρκτον [ΣΝ: βορρά] και ανατολάς της Πόλεως, ένθα ο στρατών του ιππικού, πεδίον τού Άρεος, μιμούμενοι, όπως και εν άλλοις πολλοίς, τους ξένους.​
Βρήκα την εγκυκλοπαίδεια ολόκληρη στην Europeana και ένιωσα μια απίθανη συγκίνηση που ξεφύλλιζα κι εγώ, έστω και ηλεκτρονικά, την ίδια εγκυκλοπαίδεια (για συλλέκτες, μόνο 650 ευρώπουλα εδώ).

Από την _Encyclopédie Moderne (Νέα έκδοση, 1861, Τόμος 8, σελ. 402-3)_ έστησα τις στήλες σε μία σελίδα εδώ (μεγεθύνεται).

Σύμφωνα με την καλή εγκυκλοπαίδεια αλλά και τις νεότερες πηγές, το _champ de mars_ ήταν για τους Φράγκους μια συνέλευση των αρχόντων υπό τον βασιλέα, η οποία θεωρείται πρόδρομος του κοινοβουλίου. Ξεκίνησε τον 5ο αιώνα, με τους Μεροβίγγιους (τον βασιλιά Κλόβις), συνεχίστηκε πιο τακτικά στα χρόνια της Κορολιγγειανής δυναστείας, αλλά μετά τη βασιλεία του Κάρολου του Φαλακρού (Charles le Chauve), για την ακρίβεια μετά το 877, δεν βρίσκουν άλλη αναφορά σ’ αυτές τις συνελεύσεις. Από *Πεδίο του Μάρτη*, που είχε ονομαστεί επειδή γινόταν μήνα Μάρτη, η συνέλευση μετονομάστηκε σε _champ de mai_ μετά το 750 περίπου επειδή τη μετέφεραν και γινόταν πια μήνα Μάη.

Σαν _champ de mai_ εμφανίζεται άπαξ ο όρος ξανά το 1815, στην περίοδο των Εκατό Ημερών (από την Έλβα στο Βατερλό), όταν ο Ναπολέων έκανε συγκέντρωση στο Πεδίον του Άρεως μετά από δημοψήφισμα υπέρ συνταγματικών αλλαγών (_L’Acte additionnel aux constitutions de l’Empire_). Επρόκειτο να γίνει στις 26 του Μάη, οπότε το ιστορικό όνομα ταίριαζε, αλλά τελικά έγινε την 1η Ιουνίου, με αποτέλεσμα να γράφει ο Ουγκό στους _Αθλίους_: «Le Champ de Mai avait eu cela de remarquable qu’il avait été tenu au mois de juin et au Champ de Mars». Ο μεταφραστής στα αγγλικά αναγκάζεται να γράψει: «The Field of May had this remarkable point: that it had been held in the month of June and in the Field of March (Mars)». Αριστούργημα είναι και μια περιγραφή εδώ: «There are also embroidered flags of the French departments which were paraded in front of Napoleon at the Champ de Mai ceremony on the Champ de Mars in June 1815»





Το _Champ de Mars_ ή _Πεδίον του Άρεως_, από το οποίο πήρε το όνομά του και το δικό μας, ήταν πεδίο ασκήσεων και παρελάσεων μπροστά από τη Στρατιωτική Σχολή και σήμερα είναι ένα μεγάλο πάρκο μέχρι τον Πύργο του Άιφελ. Λίγο συμπιεσμένο φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία που διάλεξα. Όμορφη είναι η φωτό στη Wikipedia, από την κορυφή του Πύργου, αλλά πιο ωραία είναι η περιήγηση από το Bird’s Eye του http://www.bing.com/maps/.

Το όνομά του το πήρε τον 18ο αιώνα και δεν επηρεάστηκε από συνελεύσεις και μήνες, αλλά από το *Campus Martius* της Ρώμης, που είχε ναό του θεού Άρη, ήταν αφιερωμένο στον θεό του πολέμου και επίσης κάποτε φιλοξενούσε παρελάσεις.

Η σειρά λοιπόν είναι *Campus Martius > Champ de Mars* (με το κεφαλαίο αρχικό του Άρη) > *Πεδίον του Άρεως*.

Οι Γάλλοι έκοψαν τη σχέση τους με τη συνέλευση του _champ de mars_ (του Μάρτη) γύρω στο 750, επομένως είναι άστοχο το μπέρδεμα που μπορεί να προκαλέσει η σημείωση του Κουμανούδη. Γι’ αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έπρεπε να μπει σε πλαίσιο στο ΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _Άρης_ (όπου μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει καν ενδολημματική μνεία του Πεδίου).


Μερικές πηγές:
_Dictionnaire de L'Académie française_, 6th Edition (1832-5)
Champ de Mars, Lieu consacré à des exercices militaires.
Champ de mars, et Champ de mai, se disaient anciennement de certaines assemblées que les principaux de la nation française tenaient au mois de mars ou de mai, pour régler les affaires de l'État. ​http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ-de-Mars_(Paris)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ_de_Mars
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ_de_mai_(Francs)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ_de_mai_(1815)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campus_Martius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champ_de_Mars_Massacre


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2011)

Μια που είναι πολύγλωσσος ο τίτλος, προσθέτω και το ισπανόφωνο Campo de Marte.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2011)

Λεπτομέρεια σημαντική: το ρωμαϊκό Πεδίον του Άρεως ήταν ο τόπος όπου συγκαλούνταν οι Ρωμαίοι πολίτες για να ψηφίσουν για ειρήνη ή πόλεμο, να εκλέξουν άρχοντες κ.λπ. στη σπουδαιότερη από τις τρεις συνελέυσεις που είχαν, τα comitia centuriata (λοχίτιδα εκκλησία). Μου κάνει εντύπωση που το παραλείπει η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια· η γαλλική το αναφέρει.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 15, 2011)

Και η αγαπημένη παράφραση των φοιτητών του κοντινού ΕΜΠ για το όνομα του πάρκου ήταν, βέβαια, _αιδοίον του Πάρεως_


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2021)

*Α* θαυμαστικόν!


----------



## antongoun (Sep 28, 2021)

Ε, είναι πιο κοντά στο Α το !, πού να τρέχεις τώρα εκεί κάτω στο πληκτρολόγιο, στην άλλη άκρη... - κι αν τρέξεις, πού να σταματήσεις; Στο διπλανό του enter; Στο παραδιπλανό; Πολλά τα προβλήματα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2021)

Και όμως έχω δει σημειώσεις του πατέρα μου, σε σχολική ηλικία, με θαυμαστικό αντί για τόνο στην αρίθμηση. Και δεν θα τον έλεγα ακαλλιέργητο μαθητή. Μήπως ήταν τρέχουσα εναλλακτική πρακτική γύρω στο '50;


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Και όμως έχω δει σημειώσεις του πατέρα μου, σε σχολική ηλικία, με θαυμαστικό αντί για τόνο στην αρίθμηση. Και δεν θα τον έλεγα ακαλλιέργητο μαθητή. Μήπως ήταν τρέχουσα εναλλακτική πρακτική γύρω στο '50;



Αυτό με το θαυμαστικό το διάβασα και αλλού. Από μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία δεν βρήκα δείγμα, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται, εναλλακτικά όπως λες. Σήμερα, βέβαια, δεν παίζει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2021)

Το θαυμαστικό το έχω δει κι εγώ σε αρίθμηση, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στη μετάφραση το Α! μάλλον δεν σημαίνει τίποτα (εκτός αν το άφησαν έτσι επειδή έτσι θα το βλέπει ο τουρίστας στους δρόμους).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 29, 2021)

Ε ναι, «King Constantine I» θα ήταν το σωστό.

Μερικές παλιές παρατηρήσεις μου για το θαυμαστικό και άλλα εξωτικά φρούτα εδώ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 1, 2021)

SBE said:


> [...] (εκτός αν το άφησαν έτσι επειδή έτσι θα το βλέπει ο τουρίστας στους δρόμους).


Α, σοβαρά το έλεγες αυτό. Εγώ σκέφτηκα για τουρίστα που θα έβλεπε τον Κωνσταντίνο και γεμάτος δέος θα έκανε «Α!»...


----------

